# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  جسر خشبي عمره 1000 سنة

## mohamed73

جسر خشبي عمره 1000 عام وما زال في حالته الجيدة وفي الخدمة ، هذا الجسر يقع في الصين وبال*تحديد* في ما بين مقاطعة فوجيان وزهيزناغ Fuijan and Zhejiang الجنوب
 الشرقي من الصين .
 طوله 67.7 متر ، وعرضه 4.9 متر ، وقد أعيد ترميمه أكثر من مرة لل*محافظة* عليه من التلف .

----------


## عصام البرغثي

1000 ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

